
Why Electron is the best development platform? - jayeshsalvi
http://jayesh.me/2017/01/31/why-electron-is-best-platform-for-dev.html
======
al2o3cr
Surprised that "because all my users have computers with infinite amounts of
RAM" didn't make the list.

